# Nordicon 2010 *pics*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This was my first time at this event. I've always heard great things about it and was really looking forward to it. I was more excited to see and meet the people I read about in this hobby.
Going to this show has cemented the fact that I am in a great hobby with great people. People I have never met that only know me from being on here or other sites introducing themselves to me. WOW! Meeting and talking throughout the show was really the highlight for me. What great people and great show.
While I brought some junk to display I would have never thought I would have placed with a bronze for my Ferrari 599 GTB:








I would have never thought! I was so pumped. 
I met so many guys I can't remember them all but give them a full hear-ted Thank You for making me feel at home and critiquing me professionally. I will become a better builder because of that.
Here are a few pictures for you, and keep in mind this is an IPMS style show so there is a little bit of everything all over my album.
Sounds like they had a record turnout as well. 













































I also have to add that Matt Usher from Fine Scale Modeler took pictures of my 599. COOL!

All 357 pictures can be found at MY FOTKI NORDICON
Chris


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I could lose a day with all those great photos on your Fotki. Thanks for sharing!


----------

